# I did it!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We are starting raw once the kibble is finished!! Still a lot left though, about 2 months worth.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

YAY! Now you just need to find a shelter that needs that kibble more than you do and just get rid of it :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> YAY! Now you just need to find a shelter that needs that kibble more than you do and just get rid of it :biggrin:


Great idea! I never thought of that. Good thing there's a few shelters near me...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

That's what we're here for :wink:

That's always my advice when someone waits to start feeding raw. 

"I've got 1/2 bag of kibble left.. I don't want to waste it"....

There are plenty of dogs in shelters that need it more than you do. You should be saving $$ feeding raw so you'll make up for the lost $ pretty quickly.

I'm really glad you decided to make the switch. Let us know how we can help!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I plan to start with fish first. Will this be a problem? I gave him a whole tilapia about 2 months ago, just to see how he would react, and he was a natural. I threw it down on the grass and he grabs it with both paws and starts eating it. No problems with upset tummy or diarrhea the day after, or the day after that.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! I am so happy for you AND Aspen! He will thank you for it! And I have no doubt in my mind that he will know exactly what to do with raw meat because of his heritage and what his natural instincts are.

Have you done any research into contacts for getting meat? I would start exploring all of your options at this point 

Here is a local co op for you to join, I would do is asap and get your foot in the door even if you don't plan to start right away.
OCBARFCo-Op : OCBARFCo-Op

And I second the motion to donate it :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I plan to start with fish first. Will this be a problem? I gave him a whole tilapia about 2 months ago, just to see how he would react, and he was a natural. I threw it down on the grass and he grabs it with both paws and starts eating it. No problems with upset tummy or diarrhea the day after, or the day after that.


No problem starting with fish. We usually recommend chicken backs and quarters because of the higher bone content but tilapia has pretty high bone content and should be just fine.

I would feed nothing but whole tilapia for at least a week, just to get his system completely adjusted to the new food. It might be that he is one of the iron stomached dogs and will make the switch without a hitch. If after a week of nothing but fish, and he is doing fine I would start adding other protein sources in.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but here goes...

I have one question left. Aspen is very affectionate and likes to give lots of kisses. Is there any problem with him giving kisses on a raw diet? I mean, with the salmonella issue and things like that. Is it safe for us?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just try and not let the dogs lick us for like a half hour after eating (or at all if we can help it!)...we call it yuck mouth LOL 

I wouldn't worry too much about salmonella. Dogs lick their own behinds and then give you kisses, or chew on a nasty bone and then give kisses. 

Its just not something we worry about at all really. We just are clean with our meats and handling.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The problem with just feeding fish to start is that you'll want the first two weeks to be just that one protein source, which can get rather pricey. And chicken is relatively cheap and easy to get ahold of. However, if that's not a problem for you, then fish should be fine to start with. Hey may lose some weight though, since fish is super lean.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I probably will go on to quarters after the tilapia. I've never seen chicken backs at the store I go to.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Guaranteed you have a wholesale meat distributor nearby considering your location. Do a google/yahoo search for one nearby, call and ask if they will sell to you.

We get tilapia from a wholesale place for about 70-80 cents a pound. But you can also find them pretty cheap at ethnic markets.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Guaranteed you have a wholesale meat distributor nearby considering your location. Do a google/yahoo search for one nearby, call and ask if they will sell to you.
> 
> We get tilapia from a wholesale place for about 70-80 cents a pound. But you can also find them pretty cheap at ethnic markets.


I have an ethnic market right across the street from me. Gonna go check them out...

You make a point about the but licking and salmonella issue. One time, when I worked at the Petshotel, I had this really super sweet dog in camp come up to me and started licking me all over. I let him because he was one of my favorites. Next thing, one of the employees tells me that the dog ate poop! YUCK 

This happened to me about 6-7 times in the time that I worked there. All different dogs...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So, just to makes things clear, as a rule of thumb, always buy meats and bones that are larger than his mouth? And stay away from weird shaped bones and large knuckle bones?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes. Exactly. Did you find chicken backs?

How is he doing so far?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Yes. Exactly. Did you find chicken backs?
> 
> How is he doing so far?


OK easy enough to remember. No, I didn't find backs. I was able to buy a pack of quarters last night on sale. They are 1 lb. each. So this makes it really easy. He's doing great actually. Seems like he's been doing this for years...

I'll take some pics...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a Malamute. It's in his blood a lot more than most dogs. You are very lucky that he is a champ! Chicken backs might just be too small for him anyhow...I still give them
to Bailey even tho she crunches them only once and swallows them


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you think the raw feeding might decrease or even eliminate his bone cracking and shoulder issue?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Do you think the raw feeding might decrease or even eliminate his bone cracking and shoulder issue?


There's always a possibility with that. He will basically be getting natural joint lubricants and such from the cartilage from the carcasses he will
eat...?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> There's always a possibility with that. He will basically be getting natural joint lubricants and such from the cartilage from the carcasses he will
> eat...?


I know chicken is high in natural joint lubrication (does this make sense?), but are there any others?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Any animal part that includes a joint will provide joint health in particular. Whole carcasses like rabbit or Cornish game hens or turkey as well.


----------

